# homelite trimmer



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hello all im having trouble with a homelite trimmer, it seems to flood and when i pull the string gas comes out the muffler, i can also see gas dipping in the car which makes it flood, wat can i do to solve the problem, it is a homelite hlt-16 classic 30cc motor with a walbro carb, i dont have the modele number cause the sticker is missing, any help is greatly apreciated and thanks ahead of time.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds like the needle valve is not controlling the gas flow.
Carb needs to be cleaned/rekitted.
Walbo model no. is on the carb body.
Service manuals here:
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

joethefixitman said:


> hello all im having trouble with a homelite trimmer, it seems to flood and when i pull the string gas comes out the muffler, i can also see gas dipping in the car which makes it flood, wat can i do to solve the problem, it is a homelite hlt-16 classic 30cc motor with a walbro carb, i dont have the modele number cause the sticker is missing, any help is greatly apreciated and thanks ahead of time.


Give me a call anytime in the week i can see what i can do for you to get this running 

the # is on my store site which is in the signature


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks glenjudy and lawnmowertech i went and got a card kit and now the trimmer runs fine the diaphrams were hard and most likely held open the needle to let gas in, again thanks glenjudy, im sure ill come across another problematic 2 stroke engine and ill call u lawnmowertech and thanks.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

thats good news thanks 
calvin


----------

